# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHIREC (Site Clinique du Parc Léopold)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHIREC (Site Clinique du Parc Léopold)
Froissartstraat 38
Brussel

Bezoek de website van CHIREC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHIREC.*

----------

